# Hi Im new



## CatsandDog (May 5, 2021)

Hi All. New to the site. Still working my way around. 

Married to same guy for 21 years, one child, couple cats, dog. Sober even longer.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Welcome! Your avatar pic gave me a chuckle


----------

